# Panasonic Bottlehead



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Not mine, but thought someone might want a little even order harmonics introduced into their system:
RARE Panasonic CQ TX5500W Car Stereo Tube CD Player MP3 Vacuum Top | eBay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

NICE HU


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

As much as my head says to stay away from the distortion, my heart melts at the site of this exquisite piece of audio. Why do kids, the wife, and the mortgage have to get in the way? ;-)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah I love them also :


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

DAT said:


> Yeah I love them also :


Ditto


----------



## veleno (Sep 16, 2006)

WestCo said:


> Ditto


Is that a volt/battery meter up by your vents?

What distortion are you referring to speakerboy? Does everyone else who has this experience the distortion as well, and when exactly does it happen?


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

veleno said:


> Is that a volt/battery meter up by your vents?
> 
> What distortion are you referring to speakerboy? Does everyone else who has this experience the distortion as well, and when exactly does it happen?


Yes it is a volt meter. Pretty accurate (.2 volts) found it at wallmart lol.

Basically that deck has a old school beta tube. The data from a cd passes into a digital to analog converter and then the signal is passed into the tube for amplification. As the analog signal passes through the tube it gets mildly distorted. The result is a smoother very dynamic sound. It adds a sort of fullness to the sound, which is very difficult to achieve without the use of some mild distortion. To the best of my knowledge that is the process.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

70 bucks to get it to you in 4-7 days? Does it come via bike messenger?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SHAGGS said:


> 70 bucks to get it to you in 4-7 days? Does it come via bike messenger?


Overseas shipping is a mother... thats about right for DHL / USPS to the U.S. I once shipped a ARC SE2300 and it was $176 to Japan...


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Ah. Didn't realize it was out of the US.


----------

